# Some more ice chest thief's



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

So it has been awhile the police removed the ice chest as it was getting no takers. I was happy that thief's new not to still from our park. Well yesterday while reviewing cameras, I see this item not on my porch but on the grass below it. So I review the feedback and noticed the Police put it back. Well at 11PM someone stole it. Then they cops put it back for before midnight and it was stolen again at 7AM this morning. I don't have good pics of the first but will share. The second one was a girl and as she got of my porch and made a run she busted her arse. I am downloading video for you guys and gals later. But now look for the ice chest on the ground in the daylight one.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

This is so much fun! Keep on posting!

It amazes me how many thieves we have among us. Maybe it shouldn't surprise me, but it does.

I wish they could do a "Yeti Monkey". Ya know, like the "trunk monkey".

Someone steals the yeti. Loads it in the car and drives away. The monkey crawls out of the Yeti and whoops the snot out of the thief. That would be fantastic!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hilarious! Fat girl must be a new tweaker. She'll skinny up.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

â™ªâ™« Bad boys, bad boys (and girl) whatcha gonna do? Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Last pic you see the ice chest on the ground because she fell as she tired to run. Video coming soon.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

jdusek said:


> Last pic you see the ice chest on the ground because she fell as she tired to run. Video coming soon.


THAT, i want to see! lmao!

*splat* goes the chubby thief! hahahaha!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I just talked with the detective he said she said she was getting for a friend and it was not stolen. Problem when they pulled her over they did not even ask about the ice chest yet.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

jdusek said:


> I just talked with the detective he said she said she was getting for a friend and it was not stolen. Problem when they pulled her over they did not even ask about the ice chest yet.


Her guilt spilled over her yellow teeth and out of her mouth. OOPS! haha!

Meth. Its a helluva drug!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I hate a thief, I mean I really hate a thief, they are cowards. In Huntsville if they catch a thief at Wal-Mart they use to make them walk out from with a sign that read IM A THIEF, I STOLE FROM THIS STORE! Most people walked by them and ignored them, I looked them right in the eye and called them a THIEF.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Crowhater said:


> I hate a thief, I mean I really hate a thief, they are cowards. In Huntsville if they catch a thief at Wal-Mart they use to make them walk out from with a sign that read IM A THIEF, I STOLE FROM THIS STORE! Most people walked by them and ignored them, I looked them right in the eye and called them a THIEF.


I like it!

I caught 2 teenage kids shoplifting at Walley World in Kingsville once. I should say, I watched them try to hide their stolen goods when the cops showed up.

I kindly showed the officers where the kids had hidden the goods. Then I walked over to the kids, and told them "I hate a stealin' son of a b*tch!". The cop said "me too!" as he cuffed the kids and put them in the back of the car.

Good times!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome. All of it!

I wish you had audio as well so we could hear her yell out "crystal meth rules!!" Homer Simpson style as she picked it up and ran. Lol


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Wouldnt it be better if the officers put a tracking device somewhere on the cooler so they can actually track where the cooler is going? maybe drill one in the bottom of the cooler and laminate it in there or something so they can actually track the thiefs?? Just wonderin'.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

im gonna go down there and smile and wave to everyone on 2cool


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

They did put a tracking device in it.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha Ha I love it. Can't wait for video. Can't stand a @#@!&%$ thief.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Wouldnt it be better if the officers put a tracking device somewhere on the cooler so they can actually track where the cooler is going? maybe drill one in the bottom of the cooler and laminate it in there or something so they can actually track the thiefs?? Just wonderin'.


It GPS tracked both people arrested in less than 20 minutes. FYI APPD has 20 yeti's, generators, and kayaks GPS tracked. They place them all over the city.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Screw the GPS tracking, I say they put a 1# tanerrite charge in the cooler. link it to the house like the collar on my dog. Once they leave the property with the cooler BOOM,nothing but pink mist and car alarms going off.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Crowhater said:


> Screw the GPS tracking, I say they put a 1# tanerrite charge in the cooler. link it to the house like the collar on my dog. Once they leave the property with the cooler BOOM,nothing but pink mist and car alarms going off.


Some would say that's a little harsh but hey....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

feral meth heads, hope they keep on keeping on catching low life scum ,you have a hot spot there to catch ferals


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

jdusek said:


> It GPS tracked both people arrested in less than 20 minutes. FYI APPD has 20 yeti's, generators, and kayaks GPS tracked. They place them all over the city.


OH SWEET!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Hard to believe someone would risk their life for a couple hundred dollar, if I catch someone stealing I will not hesitate to bust a cap in their *****


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

smokin lures said:


> Hard to believe someone would risk their life for a couple hundred dollar, if I catch someone stealing I will not hesitate to bust a cap in their *****


You do realize you would be in big trouble shooting and killing someone for stealing an ice chest?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

It's hard to believe the word hasn't gotten around about that Yeti.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The only thing that would make this better is if there was a trap net that got sprung the minute the touch the ice chest. I'd love to see a meth head dangling in a net while they try to explain they were just getting it for a friend.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> It's hard to believe the word hasn't gotten around about that Yeti.


This!!
Idiots......


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> You do realize you would be in big trouble shooting and killing someone for stealing an ice chest?


Might want to review the laws in Texas as it is legal to use deadly force to protect moveable property.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

smokin lures said:


> Hard to believe someone would risk their life for a couple hundred dollar, if I catch someone stealing I will not hesitate to bust a cap in their *****


 Im with you 100%! If I catch a thief on my property after dark I am going to double tap them, call the police and tell them I was in fear for my life. Someone might ask how anyone could kill another person over a cooler and I will tell you, aim for the head. This way you don't damage your property.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wait for it, wait for the fall.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jdusek said:


> Wait for it, wait for the fall.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL! She got a little excited


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Might want to review the laws in Texas as it is legal to use deadly force to protect moveable property.


A person that steals needs shooting, but, I do not see it in the Texas statue.
What am I missing here?

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/C/9.32

I believe Robbery needs to be forceful taking of property form another person, this would be burglary, which is not listed as justifying deadly force.

I know there is an broadening of the law during night hours, but, I think that is for felonies, which this would be a misdemeanor.

Any police on line to clarify?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Pure Awesomeness, Git R Done. .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> A person that steals needs shooting, but, I do not see it in the Texas statue.
> What am I missing here?
> 
> http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/C/9.32
> ...


Either way not my ice chest so let the police take care of it. I am not shooting anyone for an ice chest that does not belong to me. I just enjoy the videos I get.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

It would be cool if they tracked it to who was buying all these stolen Yeti's. Is there like a guy they know will buy stolen Yeti's or they taking them to pawn shops?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> A person that steals needs shooting, but, I do not see it in the Texas statue.
> What am I missing here?
> 
> http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/C/9.32
> ...


What about property. BTW, I would not kill anyone over a ice chest

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/D/9.42


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

That water hose will get you everytime


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

bill said:


> What about property. BTW, I would not kill anyone over a ice chest
> 
> http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/D/9.42


That applies during nighttime, it is much broader at night that during daylight hours.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

From the movie Unforgiven (sort of) - "you cowardly SOB, you just shot an unarmed man!" "He should have armed himself if was gonna decorate the back of his truck with my yeti"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bawawahhh!!! That's great. Stupid *****.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY.
A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property:

(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and

(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:

(A) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or

(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and

(3) he reasonably believes that:

(A) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or

(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.



This may not be up to date. Remember the guy Joe Horn??? or what ever his name was. That was daylight and he shot the guy for stealing from his neighbor.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Great video! 

It would almost be worth it to screw one down to your deck and watch the eff'ing idiots yank on it. The video would provide hours of entertainment!


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

jdusek,
2 thoughts:
1) pure awesomeness!!! appreciate you sharing with the rest of us so we can get a laugh at these idiots....not to mention helping the local LEO nail some of these scumbags
2) you've helped them nail quite a few of them. at some point, word is gonna spread in the meth-head community about them each getting popped for stealing a yeti at the RV park. At the rate you're going they're gonna put 2 and 2 together at some point. then do they come back and just trash your place??? I hope not but just a thought since this unfortunately seems to be a weekly occurrence.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Fishin' Trip said:


> jdusek,
> 2 thoughts:
> 1) pure awesomeness!!! appreciate you sharing with the rest of us so we can get a laugh at these idiots....not to mention helping the local LEO nail some of these scumbags
> 2) you've helped them nail quite a few of them. at some point, word is gonna spread in the meth-head community about them each getting popped for stealing a yeti at the RV park. At the rate you're going they're gonna put 2 and 2 together at some point. then do they come back and just trash your place??? I hope not but just a thought since this unfortunately seems to be a weekly occurrence.


I agree!
Joe - is the PD asking if they can continue to place these Yeti's at your place?
I would personally stop at this point.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> A person that steals needs shooting, but, I do not see it in the Texas statue.
> What am I missing here?


 I'm not advocating shooting people over an ice chest. But it is much more than a question of property. People work hard to put together a few bucks, and to own some things. They have to be able to feel like they can keep those things, with reasonable certainty. When they stop feeling that way, things begin to break down, and society tends to get less... social.

The reason for those night-time deadly force statutes is that, without them, the night would tend to become a jungle. Even now, if you leave anything of value sitting out, it's about 100 times more likely to be taken after it gets dark. And if you talk to anyone in law enforcement, they'll tell you that there are lots of people who boil out of their cribs when the sun goes down, just looking for things that aren't nailed down. Sort of like locusts.

For a long time, people have known that if they get caught, they're subject to getting shot. Take that away, and see just how bold they get. And if that happens, see how paranoid everyone else gets.

The fact that people have a right to defend their "castle" keeps the criminals subdued. The fact that most people won't shoot someone over an ice chest keeps it from being a bloodbath. Best not to disturb the balance, I say.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Fishin' Trip said:


> jdusek,
> 2 thoughts:
> 1) pure awesomeness!!! appreciate you sharing with the rest of us so we can get a laugh at these idiots....not to mention helping the local LEO nail some of these scumbags
> 2) you've helped them nail quite a few of them. at some point, word is gonna spread in the meth-head community about them each getting popped for stealing a yeti at the RV park. At the rate you're going they're gonna put 2 and 2 together at some point. then do they come back and just trash your place??? I hope not but just a thought since this unfortunately seems to be a weekly occurrence.





> I agree!
> Joe - is the PD asking if they can continue to place these Yeti's at your place?
> I would personally stop at this point. .


Both valid points and they do ask. I have thought about this too, not to worried about them trashing the place, I have cameras and people that live down there at the trailer park that watch out. Also when I am down there I am pretty well armed. But point taken they probably need to move to another location.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


you sir is eat up with the dumb arse . nobody deserves to have any thing stolen no matter if they leave it out or not . do you leave your truck outside or in a garage, if you leave it outside do you think you deserve to have it stolen too ?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


HAHAHAHA. :rotfl: ^^ That right there is an ignorant statement.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


NOBODY deserves to have something stolen.Period!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


Swing and a miss V-Bottom. I guess I should also lock up my expensive 100 foot water hose or take my sago palms out of ground each night in fear of thieves. Come on man.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


Dang Ed!! That was dumb.:rotfl:


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


Seriously?!?!? I hope you got change from that $0.02. :headknock


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

jdusek said:


> Both valid points and they do ask. I have thought about this too, not to worried about them trashing the place, I have cameras and people that live down there at the trailer park that watch out. Also when I am down there I am pretty well armed. But point taken they probably need to move to another location.


We stay right down the road at Ransom Road RV. I have driven by your place several times to see if the "sting" is going on.

They come through our park from time to time and steal stuff, Really gets old having to secure everything you have.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonder how long it will be till they catch the same thief a second time


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

jdusek said:


> It GPS tracked both people arrested in less than 20 minutes. FYI APPD has 20 yeti's, generators, and kayaks GPS tracked. They place them all over the city.


Outstanding, more PD's need to follow suite.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> We stay right down the road at Ransom Road RV. I have driven by your place several times to see if the "sting" is going on.
> 
> They come through our park from time to time and steal stuff, Really gets old having to secure everything you have.


As you know they put a fence on the other side and they might just put one on that side too. That will stop a lot of it. They always come from the back.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Wonder how long it will be till they catch the same thief a second time


LOL I hope we don't see that.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

jdusek said:


> As you know they put a fence on the other side and they might just put one on that side too. That will stop a lot of it. They always come from the back.


I imagine they will. Our place is fenced and they just come in the from the road. We actually had a friend get his Yetti stolen in broad daylight on a saturday, mid day. They are pretty brave.

Glad to see APPD doing this, there is no shortage of thieves down there.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> I imagine they will. Our place is fenced and they just come in the from the road. We actually had a friend get his Yetti stolen in broad daylight on a saturday, mid day. They are pretty brave.
> 
> Glad to see APPD doing this, there is no shortage of thieves down there.


Before we moved to Hampton's several years ago, we stated at Ransom road. Ransom's Park is really nice but we wanted to keep the trailer full time and most of those spots are taken during the winter.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

My video surveillance caught a guy stealing my cast net and poles out of my john boat. He lived down the street. we recognized his car on the video. He had his car parked on the wrong side of the road. when the cop went to ask him to move his car, he had on the same clothes from the video that night. there was another cop across the street and when the thief moved his car, he rolled the stop sign. the cop pulled him over for incomplete stop and ironically found all my poles and cast net in the car. the Meth head was on parole and went back to prison....for 10 years!!!!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

That was HILARIOUS!!!

Made me LOL in class!


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

jdusek said:


> Both valid points and they do ask. I have thought about this too, not to worried about them trashing the place, I have cameras and people that live down there at the trailer park that watch out. Also when I am down there I am pretty well armed. But point taken they probably need to move to another location.


 I'd suggest, at minimum, taking a break for a little bit...

cameras....well obviously they aren't deterring them from stealing...not sure cameras will keep them from trashing it...

people live there...but again, these folks are still stealing...in broad daylight too...even in the morning when people are out and moving around a bit more going to work, getting ready to fish, etc.

neither of those keep them from stealing and would keep the meth heads from throwing a brick thru a window or putting an ax thru the side. Just more cost and headache for you.

good idea on being armed...better to be prepared....just hope you never find yourself in position to use it!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> A person that steals needs shooting, but, I do not see it in the Texas statue.
> What am I missing here?
> 
> http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/C/9.32
> ...


I am not a lawyer. I think this post is the one Bill posted. Like Bill, I would not shoot anybody over an ice chest either.

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PE/2/9/D/9.42


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


Once I thought you to be an idiot but now, without any doubt you have proved yourself to be a true DEMOCRATIC idiot!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Are there that many thieves in AP?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


Sometimes somebody says something and all you can do is sit back and say, "DANG...I'm glad I didn't say that! :rotfl:

Good job on busting the thieves! Where did you get the idea for the waterhose snare?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


I hope gas goes up to $12 per gallon!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishin' Trip said:


> I'd suggest, at minimum, taking a break for a little bit...
> 
> cameras....well obviously they aren't deterring them from stealing...not sure cameras will keep them from trashing it...
> 
> ...


 I couldn't disagree with you more. Do not allow thieves/meth heads or the likes to dictate your actions based on a fear of what they MIGHT do.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Dukman said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. Do not allow thieves/meth heads or the likes to dictate your actions based on a fear of what they MIGHT do.


If you do, you lose.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


^^^This guy.

!troll!

Ain't no way he is real.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Man that ~~~~ is funny as hell. ðŸ˜œ


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

be a lot more fun to sit around the corner with a baseball bat and connect wth them while they're carrying it. Upload it to Liveleak, just make sure you gotta mask on. That would be great.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


how stupid can you be. this is one of the most ignorant statements i have ever had the displeasure of reading on this site. what an idiot :headknock:


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


I thought you were leaving??? You are like a dadgum cockroach....completely ignorant and impossible to eradicate.

jdusek...thanks for posting! Almost choked on my supper watching that video. Priceless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayscout22 said:


> The only thing that would make this better is if there was a trap net that got sprung the minute the touch the ice chest. I'd love to see a meth head dangling in a net while they try to explain they were just getting it for a friend.


LMFAO..... Now that's Hillarious. Talk about reality t.v I would watch!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


Lulz. If your property was stolen, regardless of the expense, you would get on here and harp about how some lowlife stole you're stuff and asking for others to help you replace it. And two weeks later you would ask what's the best new 200 hp outboard to buy because you're going to repower your sled.

TLDR: You're a piece of work.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That is a great video! I repeat played just the "hose trip" part about 10 times.

I am surprised that the PD hasn't tried to wait and see who is fencing this stuff for the meth heads.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Crowhater said:


> Screw the GPS tracking, I say they put a 1# tanerrite charge in the cooler. link it to the house like the collar on my dog. Once they leave the property with the cooler BOOM,nothing but pink mist and car alarms going off.


Schweet! That's what I'm talkinbout!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dog-pile V-Bottom day? Cut him some slack


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

jdusek said:


> Either way not my ice chest so let the police take care of it. I am not shooting anyone for an ice chest that does not belong to me. I just enjoy the videos I get.


Saw the bait in the trap for about a week. Then it was gone. Was wondering if you had any takers. Now I know. Hope the pd. continues using these items to catch our meth heads and some from out of town. Wondering where most of these folks live? There are plenty of "touristas" that use Ransom rd.

Been meaning to ask if you are related to the family here with the same last name as yours. Will pm some names and details.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

jdusek said:


> As you know they put a fence on the other side and they might just put one on that side too. That will stop a lot of it. They always come from the back.


Thought the fence was to keep Mickey's customers from cutting through your places there to get to the restaurant.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Goags said:


> Dog-pile V-Bottom day? Cut him some slack


if you are going to make stupid quotes, he "deserves" all he is getting .


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Surely, with all the members we have on this board, some are most certainly low life scumbag thieves. It's a matter of statistics. I'm wondering how they must feel seeing all the dogpiling going on about thieves. Can we not be more charitable and share our good fortunes with the meth and crack heads? I mean we are talking about an ice chest here. You can buy them from Walmart for 5 bucks. Granted those are the foam ones but they keep beer chilled and that's all we desire in the first place. It's just too tempting for the M&C heads to pass on a Yetti setting out there in the elements all by its self when it could be pawned for another hit or three. Where's the love for our scumbag neighbors? Besides, it's not their fault that they are that way. It's a combination of genetics and Bush's fault. Can we hear from our M&C head members?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Super Dave said:


> Surely, with all the members we have on this board, some are most certainly low life scumbag thieves. It's a matter of statistics. I'm wondering how they must feel seeing all the dogpiling going on about thieves. Can we not be more charitable and share our good fortunes with the meth and crack heads? I mean we are talking about an ice chest here. You can buy them from Walmart for 5 bucks. Granted those are the foam ones but they keep beer chilled and that's all we desire in the first place. It's just too tempting for the M&C heads to pass on a Yetti setting out there in the elements all by its self when it could be pawned for another hit or three. Where's the love for our scumbag neighbors? Besides, it's not their fault that they are that way. It's a combination of genetics and Bush's fault. Can we hear from our M&C head members?


This should be good.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


 For a guy that always has his hand out and begging for free **** taking advantage of the kindness of others you sure know how to ruffle some feathers round here.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> Surely, with all the members we have on this board, some are most certainly low life scumbag thieves. It's a matter of statistics. I'm wondering how they must feel seeing all the dogpiling going on about thieves. Can we not be more charitable and share our good fortunes with the meth and crack heads? I mean we are talking about an ice chest here. You can buy them from Walmart for 5 bucks. Granted those are the foam ones but they keep beer chilled and that's all we desire in the first place. It's just too tempting for the M&C heads to pass on a Yetti setting out there in the elements all by its self when it could be pawned for another hit or three. Where's the love for our scumbag neighbors? Besides, it's not their fault that they are that way. It's a combination of genetics and Bush's fault. Can we hear from our M&C head members?


I share my good fortunes every 2 weeks. (FICA)


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

chumy said:


> I share my good fortunes every 2 weeks. (FICA)


Wrong! You're not "sharing" your good fortunes with anybody...you are saving/investing in an insurance policy held by the gubbermint that will fund your needs after retirement, namely Social Security and Medicare. If you are unfortunate enough to be disabled you get extra funding. For that "insurance" you pay about 7.5% of your income.

Our poor M&C heads, however, have to pay twice your FICA rate when they file their taxes since they are self employed, or 15.3% of their income from pawning stolen goods. Where's the fairness in that?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

This has turned into a very entertaining thread! That crack whore busting her butt was hilarious! :rotfl:

On the other hand...we have witnessed what some people call "full retard" take place! :headknock


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> Wrong! You're not "sharing" your good fortunes with anybody...you are saving/investing in an insurance policy held by the gubbermint that will fund your needs after retirement, namely Social Security and Medicare. If you are unfortunate enough to be disabled you get extra funding. For that "insurance" you pay about 7.5% of your income.
> 
> Our poor M&C heads, however, have to pay twice your FICA rate when they file their taxes since they are self employed, or 15.3% of their income from pawning stolen goods. Where's the fairness in that?


One more question before i go home for the day. How is that Obamacare working out for you at age 76?

Also, I hope you got your toilet fixed the other day you was asking about, it seems to be getting deep around here


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

chumy said:


> One more question before i go home for the day. How is that Obamacare working out for you at age 76?
> 
> Also, I hope you got your toilet fixed the other day you was asking about, it seems to be getting deep around here


Us old pharts don't have to worry about Obamacare, we have medicare, it's the younger generation that will have the trouble.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

chumy said:


> One more question before i go home for the day. How is that Obamacare working out for you at age 76?
> 
> Also, I hope you got your toilet fixed the other day you was asking about, it seems to be getting deep around here


Chumy. He's goofing. Was the "sarcasm" icon really needed there?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Super Dave said:


> Wrong! You're not "sharing" your good fortunes with anybody...you are saving/investing in an insurance policy held by the gubbermint that will fund your needs after retirement, namely Social Security and Medicare. If you are unfortunate enough to be disabled you get extra funding. For that "insurance" you pay about 7.5% of your income.
> 
> Our poor M&C heads, however, have to pay twice your FICA rate when they file their taxes since they are self employed, or 15.3% of their income from pawning stolen goods. Where's the fairness in that?


yeah because the M&C heads are paying taxes...sure they are.....LOL:headknock


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

For those of you wondering... Super Dave is being SARCASTIC !!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty funny, but I hate thieves.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> if you are going to make stupid quotes, he "deserves" all he is getting .


Does he? Lighten up. Maybe not everyone is a genius like y'all.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> This has turned into a very entertaining thread! That crack whore busting her butt was hilarious! :rotfl:
> 
> On the other hand...we have witnessed what some people call "full retard" take place! :headknock


Some people didn't get the memo. . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> yeah because the M&C heads are paying taxes...sure they are.....LOL:headknock


Remember the old saying..."Only two things certain in this life and that's death and taxes". The dutiful IRS would be all over the M&C heads if they didn't pay or were late on their taxes. They probably are reminding the M&C heads weekly on their Obama phones not to forget to find another Yetti or two for the month's estimated income tax and FICA payment.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jdusek said:


> Wait for it, wait for the fall.


I bet she looks hot in that orange prison jumpsuit.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Can you fill it full of water to make the heist more interesting? 


Seal the drain plug and put a lock on it of course.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Can you fill it full of water to make the heist more interesting?
> 
> Seal the drain plug and put a lock on it of course.


I was thinking of maybe fish guts. Seal it and set it in the sun for a couple of weeks...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> I was thinking of maybe fish guts. Seal it and set it in the sun for a couple of weeks...


Wouldn't work. Remember, it's a Yeti. The fish guts will stay fresh for weeks with little or no ice and possibly even revert back to live fish.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I am assuming this is his fishing camp not his house. If I had a thief in my area I would set the cooler on the porch with empty beer boxes all around it, park the truck down the street and wait. I don't care if it took a week of hiding I would catch them in the act and justice would be served. Before anyone even says it " I don't care " I take care of my own business. Depending on if its a kid or adult would dictate the level of force I would use.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

is the yeti catch a pos thief program still going?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I was down there last week and the sting chest was out for the thief's.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bait car was the bomb but I think this will be better, waiting on the video


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone that spends that much money on one of those coolers and leaves it laying around for someone to steal....deserves to have it stolen. .02


I have often thought you were a communist but this statement removes all doubt.
What are you thinking, redistrubtion of wealth?
Maybe he should put up a sign saying " please don't steal my ice chest ".
It works on the dike for people drowning it should work here.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hollywood1053 said:


> I was down there last week and the sting chest was out for the thief's.


You should have pulled a chair up, put your feet on it (without moving it), drank a cold beer and waved to us 2coolers. :rotfl:


----------

